# They're Here!!! Pics Added!!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I got three new does today. They are just gorgeous! I couldn't be happier with them! They are just wonderful.... 

Camanna BJ Ayesha Blue : black buckskin with white and blue eyes, smaller petite looking doe, very dairy, lean, and just has gorgeous conformation and overall appearance.
Sire: Camanna AL Blue Jericho
SS: Twin Creeks BT As You Like It *S
SD: Mountain Quest Bluelitespecial

Dam: Domingo Calico Cutie Blue
DS: Domingo Blue Eyed Frankie
DD: Domingo Shadow Wood Blue Haze

Sugar Pine SI Sudden Delight Pale chamoisee with lots of white, very dairy looking doe, dam to doe below, and possibly bred.
Sire: Flat Rocks MS Sudden Illusion
SS: MCH Ponders End FO Minstrel Show
SD: MCH Flat Rocks Surprise *D

Dam: Mountain Quest ZA FrostyDelite
DS: Twin Creeks BT As You Like it *S
DD: Mountain Quest Orange Zest

Camanna PL Electra Blue : Mostly White with a little chamoisee; blue eyes, gorgeous udder, very lean and lengthy, just a beautiful doe!
Sire: Camanna RHB Praise The Lord
SS: Twin Creeks RA Red Hot N Blue
SD: Domingo Dakota Wind

Dam: Sugar Pine SI Sudden Delight
DS: Flat Rocks MS Sudden Illusion
DD: Mountain Quest ZA FrostyDelight

I took some pics this evening and will try and get them up later today or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Congratulations!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Congrats on the new ones - what does that bring your goat total to??


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Thanks guys.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Ooo congrats! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Very nice girls going by their lines. Congratulations


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Congrats! I have always had a soft spot for those Camanna goats. Blue Jericho was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Where's the pics? OH no, never mind. Don't do it! I'll want them. Please, don't do that to me.... Ah heck, Please do! Please do!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

 Congrats!!! Now we need PICS!!! :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Alright, got some really crappy pics that doesn't show these does off at all, but they work. They are so much better looking in reality. Top: Electra Middle: Delight Bottom: Ayesha, Delight, Electra. Here go....enjoy  ....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: They're Here!!!*

Couple more, Top: Delight & Electra Bottom: Ayesha...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They're beautiful and very colorful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Lovely, Lovely does! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your wonderful, colorful girls!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice girls Kylee! Anna sent me info on all those animals for sale. I looked at it and thought and thought. Then to resist temptation I had to delete the email. :sigh: If I had the room and the time. . . . but it's great that you do!!  They are quite colorful!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats - they are very striking girls! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, she did that for me too and my aunt. I had to let her down.  I was kind of waiting for something more striking as some of those goats I know too well and have worked with their bloodlines before. Wanted something different if you know what I mean.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Anna is so sweet. Yeah, definately know whatcha mean. It's the same for me with some bloodlines in WA. I like to have a herd with a lot of different lines to where you can work with each goat and breeding differently. It's fun to have that variety. You see a lot of herds with lots of goats that are from the same herd or bloodlines and it's way nicer to have a mixture of lines in your herd.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions Kylee! :stars: They are beautiful does.


----------

